# Plastisol Ink Cracking



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi again....

I recently completed my first printing on my own buisness shirt ....it was a 4 color design logo.... i printed yellow first , flashed then magenta , flashed then cyan , flashed then black... then did a final cure off press with the flash dryer 3 inches off shirt for 30 seconds...everything seemed fine until I washed one ....after i washed it , i did a stretch test and the ink kinda cracked..so I washed another one and did the same test but this time the ink didnt crack....this is odd....would anyone know why this would happen to one shirt but not the other?

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

InkedApparel said:


> Hi again....
> 
> I recently completed my first printing on my own buisness shirt ....it was a 4 color design logo.... i printed yellow first , flashed then magenta , flashed then cyan , flashed then black... then did a final cure off press with the flash dryer 3 inches off shirt for 30 seconds...everything seemed fine until I washed one ....after i washed it , i did a stretch test and the ink kinda cracked..so I washed another one and did the same test but this time the ink didnt crack....this is odd....would anyone know why this would happen to one shirt but not the other?
> 
> Inked


Most likely not curing it correctly. What is the temp reaching at?


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Most likely not curing it correctly. What is the temp reaching at?


yet another issue...i dont know what the temp is at when curing...i havent got a temp gun yet......i guess that will be my next purchase....

I thought about the temp...but i figured it was hot...to hot to touch...i guess not...
Thanks for your quick reply

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

InkedApparel said:


> yet another issue...i dont know what the temp is at when curing...i havent got a temp gun yet......i guess that will be my next purchase....
> 
> I thought about the temp...but i figured it was hot...to hot to touch...i guess not...
> Thanks for your quick reply
> ...


Yeah, it doesn't matter how long you are curing for. If you can reach plastisol to 320-325 F depending on your ink manufacturer, it is cured. Temp gun is a must, especially if you're using a flash dryer to final cure. Reminder: Flash dryers have cold spots too, so beware of that.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

my be under cured let your dryer heat up or your flash for like 10 -15 min print cure and let it cool down and then try a stretch test


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

You can pick up a digital temp gun at home depot for about $30.00.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

InterStreme said:


> You can pick up a digital temp gun at home depot for about $30.00.


I went to Lowes the other day..they said they dont sell them.....neither does bed bath and beyond...i was gonna order one online , but with the shipping and handling it gets expensive......

any other place you know of that sells temp guns?

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

InkedApparel said:


> I went to Lowes the other day..they said they dont sell them.....neither does bed bath and beyond...i was gonna order one online , but with the shipping and handling it gets expensive......
> 
> any other place you know of that sells temp guns?
> 
> Inked


Auto parts stores carry them.


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Call your local Home Depot. I got one made by Ryobi. I just checked their online store and they have one by General Tools for $50.00.


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Harbor Frieght has them for about 30


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Go down to your local NAPA they have them on sale


----------



## Skiddem (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want you can buy one off of a tool truck and it will have a lifetime replacement warranty. I use a Mac Tools one. They cost more up front, but I can swap out if it ever stops working just because it is their brand.


----------

